# 2009 Walk Through Video



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I finally uploaded a video of our haunt from this year. Unfortunately the light conditions during the haunt were to low for my camcorder to pickup anything. This was taken just before we started tear down. Sorry for the rapid pace I didn't have much room on my SD card.

EDIT:
For some strange reason the video is no longer showing up. Here's a link to my channel. 
http://www.youtube.com/evilmanor#p/a/u/0/AnMItJghUMo


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the inside cemetery, the guy playing cards, and the zombie babies. You did a great job with the whole walk through.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I love the inside cemetery, the guy playing cards, and the zombie babies. You did a great job with the whole walk through.


Thanks Roxy...this video really doesn't do it justice. When the lights are set, the audio is going and actors were in place it was definitely a different experience.

During the haunt there was actually two people playing cards, the mannequin and an actor. Believe it or not that got a lot of people when he'd go from sitting perfectly still to spinning around in the wheel chair.

7% didn't make it all the way through the haunt and most bailed before the cells. By that point they had already encountered 10 actors. It was definitely a blast. Lost count on wetters, but did add a puker and pooper to the list before we were done.


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

That was great ! very good detail, and I know how hard you worked on all of it. I had my haunt this year too, but was too busy to video any of it, we did get some pics I will post as soon as I can 
But yours was awsome !!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Great walk through. How many actors total do you use?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN said:


> That was great ! very good detail, and I know how hard you worked on all of it. I had my haunt this year too, but was too busy to video any of it, we did get some pics I will post as soon as I can
> But yours was awsome !!!


Thanks Crazy....that video really doesn't do it justice. Hopefully I'll have some of the action video soon.



SPOOKY J said:


> Great walk through. How many actors total do you use?


Opening night I had 38, but we usually ran with 24 - 28 people.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great! How did it work out the last night when you did it with the lights out? I thought that was a really original (and super scary) idea!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Looks great! How did it work out the last night when you did it with the lights out? I thought that was a really original (and super scary) idea!


I can't take credit for the idea some of the haunts in the DFW area (2 hours from me) did this last year and in the off-season.

Would have been better if there were more people coming through (not a large enough population for after halloween haunting). Looking back on it we probably should have done it on or at least as a part of Halloween night.

We had several come through that had been through before and they thought it was dark the first time they came through. They were pretty surprised by the absence of light

Honestly the glow stick (actually glow necklaces) was of no real help to them, but more of an asset to the actors. Having them hold the sticks out in front of them made it pretty easy for our actors to walk up and take it...lol.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The setup looks great, Joker. I can imagine what it would be like with a couple dozen actor. I can't imagine even trying to get through in pitch darkness with just a light stick.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

just a thought on the last part of the walk through. with the narrow hall ways. don't know if you did this...but it would have freaked people out if you had someone open a door and then slam it shut as they were walking by.

awesome haunt. the cemetary is my favorite part! just awesome all the way!can't wait to see the action vids!!!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Really awesome job joker. It's nice to see a haunt that relies more on atmosphere rather than an over abundance of props scattered on the walls. The opening room and hallway is my favorite part actually. The detail is just too good


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> Really awesome job joker. It's nice to see a haunt that relies more on atmosphere rather than an over abundance of props scattered on the walls. The opening room and hallway is my favorite part actually. The detail is just too good


Thanks Spartan....that was my favorite part of the haunt as well, and the end of the hall is usually where folks decided to bail out. My sister distracted them in the front room acting as a distraught mental patient playing with a doll in search of her mommy. My son was positioned at the door leading to the hall in his bush costume. Trust me he had a blast. I was wearing my spfx zombie mask in a tattered suit behind the door and would creep up behind them as they anticipated the prop on the hospital bed to jump up. They never even saw the 4 drop panels in hallway coming.....muwahahahaa


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

such awesome attention to details in every scene. I loved watching your progress as you built this awesome haunt. You, your family & your friends put so much time and effort into this and it really shows. Great job!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! You did an amazing job! So much to love here! The cemetery, the heads on the shelf and compartment doors in the morgue (and that corpse), the paint job on the walls is fantastic, so many great details! Love it!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

What happened to the video Joker? I need to steal-- err borrow some ideas from you.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Spartan005 said:


> What happened to the video Joker? I need to steal-- err borrow some ideas from you.


Not sure why the video won't play??!!??

Here's a link to the video - http://www.youtube.com/evilmanor#p/a/u/0/AnMItJghUMo


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job Joker sweet set up love the meat locker in the morgue very cool idea!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Very Cool! looking forward to more video!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool I bet you scared a lot of people!


----------

